# Washing out coconut oil?



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi,

Sorry if these is a dumb question :blush: My brain is preoccupied with Gracie's health right now LOL

Okay - her skin was so dry and itchy because of all the fluids and injections they have given her  She smelled like the vet, to. Yuck.

So I massaged a little virgin coconut oil into her skin (and hair) last night. Then I did her usual bath. We use SPA Tropiclean Hypoallergenic Puppy shampoo.

She is still oily  Not a lot, but enough that she is slightly oily looking in some areas .

It helped her skin immensely! So happy about that :thumbsup:

But how do you get the coconut oil out all the way? Do I just bathe her again? Or do I need a different shampoo? I know the Tropiclean is soap free....


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi there.....if it helped her a great deal I wouldn't wash it out....I used to use it on my malt before we knew she was allergic to all pet shampoos ...I'd apply it to her fur and skin and just leave it, It takes 1- 2 shampoos to get the oil out.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Dawn dish soap should strip it out. Follow with a good conditioner.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

As jmm said, original Dawn dish soap should help strip the oil, but at the same time, it will be harsh on her skin & hair so make sure to condition really well. I would leave a conditioner in for 10 minutes while massaging her and then rinse it out with slightly cool water.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay, thanks 

I might just leave it then and let it come out in baths.

It has helped her skin. She was so dry on the areas they did the pokes


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I use coconut oil as a 'hair mask' on bisou (and myself) all the time and have never had an issue with it not coming out- and I coat the hair in it too. I'll let the oil sit in for a few hours too until I'm ready to bathe her. 

Personally I wouldn't use Dawn because it's so harsh- I would think it would also strip out any of the benefits that the coconut oil just did. I would just shampoo her twice using her regular shampoo and then use her conditioner, as you normally would.


----------

